# Thornseat Lodge, Sept 2012



## hnmisty (Oct 25, 2012)

Living in Sheffield, I'd eyed this one up for quite a while...and felt very smug being out there on such a beautiful day when my friends were nursing horrific hangovers 

It seems to have been pretty well done, but for people who haven't come across it yet, it was built in 1855 for a steel maker named William Jessop as a shooting lodge. It became a children's home in the 1930s and closed in the 1980s.

Place is a bit of a death trap (understatement?). There are lots of very large and thus very obvious gaping holes in the floor...and then you notice a little yawning black hole six inches away from your feet... First floor has got very pally with ground floor, ground floor obviously isn't too keen on this close association and so is migrating towards the cellar... Rather unnervingly, there also appear to be holes in the ground outside the house as well, whether these are just drain covers that have gone AWOL or what, I'm not sure as it's overgrown. 

It seems like some of the items I've spotted in other people's photos have grown legs and disappeared. I've seen a photo of an Aga in what was presumably the kitchen, but not a sign of it when we were there.

I'm not much of a photographer (understatement no 2), I just like exploring old, falling apart places and taking some photos for the memories. 

Really?!























Where once there was a stair...





Some of the rather obvious holes in the floor! 








Not sure it'd be very effective these days...










I could see the two cubicles from the outside and I had to find out if there was still a loo!





After a leg up from the bf, I hit the jackpot 










Some of the outbuildings


















I've read that people have found it creepy etc and it's supposedly haunted... I'll freely admit that I am a total wimp with an overactive imagination...and I failed to see any ghosts, spot any evil spirits etc...
Hope you enjoyed


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 25, 2012)

hnmisty said:


> I'm not much of a photographer (understatement no 2), I just like exploring old, falling apart places and taking some photos for the memories.



That's exactly what It's all about mate 

Nice one for going out and doing it, despite the death trap nature of the place


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 25, 2012)

I bet thet a grand place in its day! Nice report, thanks for sharing


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 25, 2012)

that looks quite a lot more fooked than when we were there 

glad you got back in one piece


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Oct 26, 2012)

I wouldn't like to fall through one of those holes


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 26, 2012)

That sounded an exciting trip out! great photos.


----------



## hnmisty (Oct 26, 2012)

Cheers guys 

Judderman62, when did you pay it a visit?

On the way in up the drive there were two parallel scratch marks all the way down, which I cheerfully announced to be the feet of the dead body as the murderers dragged it away. We reckon the body might have been the Aga as I'm sure it wasn't there! (next person to go will probably spot it straight off )


----------



## birdinanaviary (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeh probably was an aga! It's not like there is anyone around the area to stop them! We popped in here after trying at loxley congregational one day
But it was so windy u could hardly walk and I just ended up lol'ing about looking like Kate bush in the wuthering heights video! Proper windy hahaha

Nice photoings!


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good question .... not sure maybe, couple of years ago was very fooled even then


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 27, 2012)

Man that adds a new meaning to the word trashed !! good pics, thnaks


----------

